# My babies at 3 days old....



## Leyna (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

OOOh how exiting


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, cute!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

So cute, so many.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Its so cute when they get their spots. (So Cruella D'Vil, but yeah.)


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*aaww so cute!!!! looks like my babies kinda . *


----------

